# Olive Henry



## manbuckwal (Oct 21, 2014)

I cut an Olive chunk down the middle and low and behold @SENC was hiding inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DKMD (Oct 21, 2014)

How thick skulled is Henry?


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 21, 2014)

DKMD said:


> How thick skulled is Henry?



About 4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 21, 2014)

DKMD said:


> How thick skulled is Henry?


Very. Fortunately very thick skinned, too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2014)

Since I love Henry so much I'll be waiting for my slice of that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 21, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Since I love Henry so much I'll be waiting for my slice of that



I have some reg dry Olive pen/hairstick blanks waiting for ya Tony.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I have some reg dry Olive pen/hairstick blanks waiting for ya Tony.


And I have something I just have to dig out of the pile of "hmm wonder what is in that box" boxes. Guess you have to tell me what you are out of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

